# Luna ate her first mealies last night



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

I bought her live mealworms yesterday, well actually my Dad did, I think he wants to see her eat them. She wouldn't pay any attention to it when i tried to hand feed her or put it in front of her on the ground she would just run over it. I left 3 in her bowl before I went to bed and she ate them sometime last night. I'm hoping now that she knows they taste good that she will eat them in front of me. She has been pretty picky with treats so far so I want the mealies to be a treat for her when I give her a foot bath and when I clip her nails.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm sure she'll catch on.  

Be careful with handfeeding, tho' cuz she may start to associate your fingers with food and you might be inadvertantly creating a biting problem.

I put Snarf's in a little cup (recycyled from those dips that come with pizza)...he totally understands what the white cup means! :lol: 

I had been using tweezers, then a plastic fork, but his ninja reflexes are fast but not accurate :roll: that I saw an eye injury in the making...he will often, walk by/over or sit on the things before he finally finds them...you are not alone!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman did the same thing. I was going to give him a mealworm but accidentally dropped it a couple of inches in front of him. He tromped right over it a couple of times before I just put my hand down right behind it to stop him, at which point he casually looked around and suddenly realised there was something tasty right below his snout.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cholla does that too. He'll chase after the spoon & I'm like 'dude! They're right in front of you! You're walking all over them!'

Funny how it's always the guys that want to see them scarf down bugs! 

:lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

It's not so much that I want to see it (they're disgusting looking things), but the look of joy on his little hedgie face makes it so worthwhile.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woops Nebular! didn't mean you. I was referring to Luna's hedgie grand-daddy! I don't have quote capabilities on my phone. :lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Haha. No worries. I figured you just meant guys in general. They're still gross lookin'!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> Cholla does that too. He'll chase after the spoon & I'm like 'dude! They're right in front of you! You're walking all over them!'
> 
> Funny how it's always the guys that want to see them scarf down bugs!
> 
> :lol:


Same here...I'm always saying 'Quit cahasing me/fork/tweezers/me and look at what's under your foot!!!'. jeez.

My BF couldn't figure out why on earth I was trying to raise mealies. Then he saw Snarf eat a beetle. NOW he's interested. I thought mealies were bad....nothing compared to those squirmy, leggy, <gulp> crunchy beetles...<gag>.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

I gave Luna some mealies after her foot bath today. I guess now she knows that they are food. She has no problem eating them in front of me now. She slurps them up so fast. I'm glad she finally likes something as a treat.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

What size mealies do you guys give them? I had a pet store owner tell me to give her the giant ones that you don't refrigerate :roll: 
I'm thinking the largest ones that your refrigerate are the ones to give them. She ate the giant ones but they are way grosser than the other ones and they have teeth!! YUCK :shock:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

If the giant ones were Super Worms, then you will want to make sure to cut off their heads before you feed them to your hedgie. They bite & can still bite after they have been eaten.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

I feed Luna the medium sized mealies.


----------



## Hannah18 (Jan 17, 2011)

My Hobbles just ate mealies for the first time two nights ago also. I have had the same problem with him and eating treats. I'm so excited that I found something he likes!!


----------

